# The Game Awards 2022 (December 8)



## Simon (Nov 14, 2022)

*THE GAME AWARDS RECOGNIZES AND UPHOLDS CREATIVE AND TECHNICAL EXCELLENCE IN THE GLOBAL VIDEO GAME INDUSTRY.*​


> We bring together a diverse group of game developers, game players, and notable names from popular culture to celebrate and advance gaming's position as the most immersive, challenging and inspiring form of entertainment. We strive to recognize those who improve the wellbeing of the community and elevate voices that represent the future of the medium.​



Youtube Link:


*GAME OF THE YEAR NOMINESS*​A PLAGUE TALE: REQUIEM​ASOBO STUDIO / FOCUS ENTERTAINMENT​​ELDEN RING​FROMSOFTWARE / BANDAI NAMCO​​GOD OF WAR RAGNARÖK​SONY SANTA MONICA / SIE​​HORIZON FORBIDDEN WEST​GUERRILLA GAMES / SIE​​STRAY​BLUETWELVE STUDIO / ANNAPURNA​​XENOBLADE CHRONICLES 3​MONOLITH SOFT / NINTENDO​



*THE REST OF THE AWARDS

Best Game Direction*
Awarded for outstanding creative vision and innovation in game direction and design.

Elden Ring (FromSoftware / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
IMMORTALITY (Half Mermaid)
STRAY (BlueTwelve Studio / Annapurna Interactive)
*Best Narrative*
For outstanding storytelling and narrative development in a game.

A Plague Tale: Requiem (Asobo Studio / Focus Entertainment)
Elden Ring (FromSoftware / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
IMMORTALITY (Half Mermaid)
*Best Art Direction*
For outstanding creative and/or technical achievement in artistic design and animation.

Elden Ring (FromSoftware / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Scorn (Ebb Software / Kepler Interactive)
STRAY (BlueTwelve Studio / Annapurna Interactive)
*Best Score and Music*
For outstanding music, inclusive of score, original song and/or licensed soundtrack.

A Plague Tale: Requiem (Olivier Deriviere, Composer)
Elden Ring (Tsukasa Saitoh, Composer)
God of War Ragnarok (Bear McCreary, Composer)
Metal: Hellsinger (Two Feathers, Composer)
Xenoblade Chronicles 3 (Yasunori Mitsuda, Composer)
*Best Audio Design*
Recognizing the best in-game audio and sound design.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare II (Infinity Ward / Activision)
Elden Ring (FromSoftware / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Gran Turismo 7 (Polyphony Digital / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
*Best Performance*
Awarded to an individual for voice-over acting, motion and/or performance capture.

Ashly Burch (Horizon Forbidden West)
Charlotte McBurney (A Plague Tale: Requiem)
Christopher Judge (God of War Ragnarok)
Manon Gage (IMMORTALITY)
Sunny Suljic (God of War Ragnarok)
*Games for Impact*
For a thought-provoking game with a pro-social meaning or message.

A Memoir Blue (Cloisters Interactive / Annapurna Interactive)
As Dusk Falls (Interior/Night / Xbox Game Studios)
Citizen Sleeper (Jump Over the Age / Fellow Traveller)
Endling: Extinction is Forever (Herobeat Studios / HandyGames)
Hindsight (Team Hindsight / Annapurna Interactive)
I Was a Teenage Exocolonist (Northway Games / Finji)
*Best Ongoing Game*
Awarded to a game for outstanding development of ongoing content that evolves the player experience over time.

Apex Legends (Respawn Entertainment / Electronic Arts)
Destiny 2 (Bungie)
Final Fantasy XIV (Creative Business Unit III / Square Enix)
Fortnite (Epic Games)
Genshin Impact (HoYoverse)
*Best Indie Game*
For outstanding creative and technical achievement in a game made outside the traditional publisher system.

Cult of the Lamb (Massive Monster / Devolver Digital)
Neon White (Angel Matrix / Annapurna Interactive)
Sifu (Sloclap)
STRAY (BlueTwelve Studio / Annapurna Interactive)
TUNIC (TUNIC Team / Finji)
*Best Mobile Game*
For the best game playable on a mobile device.

Apex Legends Mobile (Lightspeed Studios / Respawn Entertainment / Electronic Arts)
Diablo Immortal (Blizzard / NetEase Games)
Genshin Impact (HoYovese)
MARVEL SNAP (Second Dinner Studios / Nuverse)
Tower of Fantasy (Hotta Studio / Perfect World / Level Infinite)
*Best Community Support*
Recognizing a game for outstanding community support, transparency and responsiveness, inclusive of social media activity and game updates / patches.

Apex Legends (Respawn Entertainment / Electronic Arts)
Destiny 2 (Bungie)
Final Fantasy XIV (Creative Business Unit III / Square Enix)
Fortnite (Epic Games)
No Man's Sky (Hello Games)
*Innovation in Accessibility*
Recognizing software and / or hardware that is pushing the medium forward by adding features, technology and content to help games be played and enjoyed by an even wider audience.

As Dusk Falls (Interior/Night / Xbox Game Studios)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Return to Monkey Island (Terrible Toybox / Devolver Digital)
The Last Of Us Part I (Naughty Dog / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
The Quarry (Supermassive Games / 2K)
*Best Virtual Reality / Augmented Reality*
For the best game experience playable in virtual or augmented reality, irrespective of platform.

After the Fall (Vertigo Games)
Among Us VR (Schell Games / InnerSloth)
BONELAB (Stress Level Zero)
Moss: Book II (Polyarc)
Red Matter 2 (Vertical Robot)
*Best Action Game*
For the best game in the action genre focused primarily on combat.

Bayonetta 3 (Platinum Games / Nintendo)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare II (Infinity Ward / Activision)
Neon White (Angel Matrix / Annapurna Interactive)
Sifu (Sloclap)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge (Tribute Games / Dotemu)
*Best Action/Adventure*
For the best action/adventure game, combining combat with traversal and puzzle solving.

A Plague Tale: Requiem (Asobo Studio / Focus Entertainment)
God of War Ragnarok (Santa Monica Studio / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
Horizon Forbidden West (Guerrilla Games / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
STRAY (BlueTwelve Studio / Annapurna Interactive)
TUNIC (TUNIC Team / Finji)
*Best Role-Playing*
For the best game designed with rich player character customization and progression, including massively multiplayer experiences.

Elden Ring (FromSoftware / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
LIVE A LIVE (historia / Square Enix)
Pokémon Legends: Arceus (Game Freak / Nintendo / The Pokemon Company)
Triangle Strategy (Artdink / Square Enix)
Xenoblade Chronicles 3 (Monolith Soft / Nintendo)
*Best Fighting*
For the best game designed primarily around head-to-head combat.

DNF Duel (Arc System Works / Eighting / Neople / Nexon)
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: All Star Battle R (CyberConnect 2 / Bandai Namco Entertainment)
The King of Fighters XV (SNK)
MultiVersus (Player First Games / Warner Bros. Games)
Sifu (Sloclap / Massive Games)
*Best Family*
For the best game appropriate for family play, irrespective of genre or platform.

Kirby and the Forgotten Land (HAL Laboratory / Nintendo)
LEGO Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga (Traveller's Tales / WB Games)
Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope (Ubisoft Milan / Paris / Ubisoft)
Nintendo Switch Sports (Nintendo EPD / Nintendo)
Splatoon 3 (Nintendo EPD / Nintendo)
*Best Simulation / Strategy*
Best game focused on real time or turn-based simulation or strategy gameplay, irrespective of platform.

Dune: Spice Wars (Shiro Games / Funcom)
Mario + Rabbids Sparks of Hope (Ubisoft Milan / Ubisoft Paris / Ubisoft)
Total War: Warhammer III (Creative Assembly / SEGA)
Two Point Campus (Two Point Studios / SEGA)
Victoria 3 (Paradox Development Studio / Paradox Interactive)
*Best Sports / Racing*
For the best traditional and non-traditional sports and racing game.

F1 22 (Codemasters / EA Sports)
FIFA 23 (EA Vancouver / Romania / EA Sports)
NBA 2K23 (Visual Concepts / 2K Sports)
Gran Turismo 7 (Polyphony Digital / Sony Interactive Entertainment)
OlliOlli World (Roll7 / Private Division)
*Best Multiplayer*
For outstanding online multiplayer gameplay and design, including co-op and massively multiplayer experiences, irrespective of game genre or platform.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare II (Infinity Ward / Activision)
MultiVersus (Player First Games / WB Games)
Overwatch 2 (Blizzard)
Splatoon 3 (Nintendo EPD / Nintendo)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder's Revenge (Tribute Games / Dotemu)
*Content Creator of the Year*
For a streamer or content creator who has made an important and positive impact on the community in 2021.

Karl Jacobs
Ludwig
Nibellion
Nobru
QTCinderella
*Best Debut Indie*
For the best debut game created by a new independent studio.

Neon White (Angel Matrix / Annapurna Interactive)
NORCO (Geography of Robots / Raw Fury)
STRAY (BlueTwelve Studio / Annapurna Interactive)
TUNIC (TUNIC Team / Finji)
Vampire Survivors (poncle)
*Best Adaptation*
Recognizing outstanding creative work that faithfully and authentically adapts a video game to another entertainment medium.

Arcane: League of Legends (Fortiche / Riot Games / Netflix)
Cyberpunk: Edgerunners (Studio Trigger / CD Projekt RED / Netflix)
The Cuphead Show! (Studio MDHR / King Features Syndicate / Netflix)
Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Sega Sammy Group / Paramount Pictures)
Uncharted (PlayStation Productions / Sony Pictures)
*Most Anticipated*
Recognizing an announced game that has demonstrably illustrated potential to push the gaming medium forward.

Final Fantasy XVI (Creative Business Unit III / Square Enix)
Hogwarts Legacy (Avalanche Software / Warner Bros. Games)
Resident Evil 4 (Capcom)
Starfield (Bethesda Game Studios / Bethesda Softworks)
The Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom (Nintendo EPD / Nintendo)
*Best eSports Game*
For the game that has delivered the best overall esports experience to players (inclusive of tournaments, community support and content updates), irrespective of genre or platform.

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (Valve)
DOTA 2 (Valve)
League of Legends (Riot Games)
Rocket League (Psyonix / Epic Games)
VALORANT (Riot Games)
*Best eSports Athlete*
The eSports athlete judged to be the most outstanding for performance and conduct in 2021, irrespective of game.

Jeong "Chovy" Ji-hoon (Gen.G, League of Legends)
Lee "Faker" Sang-hyeok (T1, League of Legends)
Finn "karrigan" Andersen ( (FaZe Clan, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive)
Oleksandr "s1mple" Kostyliev (Natus Vincere, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive)
Jacob "Yay" Whiteaker (Cloud9, VALORANT)
*Best eSports Team*
Recognizing a specific eSports team (not the full organization) judged the most outstanding for performance and conduct in 2021.

DarkZero Esports (Apex Legends)
FaZe Clan (Counter-Strike: Global Offensive)
Gen.G (League of Legends)
LA Thieves (Call of Duty)
LOUD (VALORANT)
*Best eSports Coach*
The eSports coach judged to be the most outstanding for performance and conduct in 2021.

Andrii "B1ad3" Horodenskyi (Natus Vincere, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive)
Matheus "bzkA" Tarasconi (LOUD, VALORANT)
Erik "d00mbr0s" Sandgren (FPX, VALORANT)
Robert "RobbaN" Dahlström (FaZe Clan, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive)
Go "Score" Dong-bin (Gen.G, League of Legends)
*Best eSports Event*
Recognizing an event (across single or multiple days) that delivered a best-of-class experience for participants and the broadcast audience.

EVO 2022
2022 League of Legends World Championship
PGL Major Antwerp 2022
The 2022 Mid-Season Invitational
VALORANT Champions 2022


*Special thanks to @JFF for still not allowing post size images on a image board. *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 14, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2022)

It's nice to Xenoblade not getting fucked out of an award nomination for once. Last time they didn't even have it coming out in December as an excuse. I think it should've gotten some VA nods though.

In any case it'll probably just be business as usual as far as results go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Nov 14, 2022)

Think 

ER wins GotY
GoW wins direction and VA
Horizon wins action/adventure
Xenoblade wins RPG
Stray wins Indie
Scorn wins art direction


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 14, 2022)

I'd like to say that I'm more than pleased and happy that Xenoblade 3 got some well deserved nods for GotY, RPG and Score - and  especially considering the series history of snubs with the Doritos show, I should be happy with what I get - BUT, I'm fuming that Harry didn't get a nod for his performance there too.

In any case, I'm more than ecstatic to know that the orchestra will be playing some Xeno music for all the world to see. They still do that for GotY contenders, right?


----------



## Karma (Nov 14, 2022)

Crazy how theres only 1 adaptation there that is just straight up bad. 

All the others range from good to peak fiction.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2022)

Stray? Really?


----------



## JayK (Nov 14, 2022)

GotY: ER
Direction: ER
Adaption: Arcane
Action: Neon White (sorry Bayonetta but Neon White is insane)
Indie: Neon White (sorry Stray and Sifu but Neon White is still insane)
RPG: probably a compromise having XB win it
Action/Adventure: GoW
OST: tough, could go to XB
Art Direction: GoW


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2022)

**Sifu*
*Fighting Game**

If you ever needed proof that this show is fucking stupid and meaningless, here you go. Also, interesting they're paying attention to Nibel now that he bailed off. I WONDER WHO'LL WIN THAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2022)

Call of Duty got a nomination 

Hopefully, it wins and upsets everyone


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 15, 2022)

Game of the Year: Elden Ring

Best Game Direction: Elden Ring

Best Narrative: God of War Ragnarok

Best Art Direction: God of War Ragnarok or Elden Ring

Best Score and Music: Xenoblade Chronicles 3 or Elden Ring

Best Performance: God of War Ragnarok

Best Action: Bayonetta 3

Best Action Adventure: Horizon Forbidden West or God War Ragnarok

Best RPG: Elden Ring

Best Fighting: Multiversus

Best Multiplayer: Call of Duty

Best Adaptation: Arcane: LoL

Most Anticipated Game: Tears of the Kingdom

^Predictions


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 15, 2022)

What is stray? Voted it for all categories cos it looks like you can play as a stray cat need to look it up, haven't played console/pc game in more than a year


----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Karma (Dec 6, 2022)

*Direction *


*Adaptation


Action*


*RPG*


*Action/Adventure*


*Indie*


*Score*


*Voice Performance*


*Art Direction*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2022)

Kinda got a thread for this already:


There is s war between Genshin fans and Sonic fans going on right now for one of the polls. Not participating, but I must say I'm pretty impressed that the Sonic fandom has been able to stand against the mammoth sized waves of Genshin fans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2022)

Capcom is gonna make an announcement so guess I'll give this a shot if the 4 commercials a minute doesn't put me to sleep.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 7, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> There is s war between Genshin fans and Sonic fans going on right now for one of the polls. Not participating, but I must say I'm pretty impressed that the Sonic fandom has been able to stand against the mammoth sized waves of Genshin fans.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steven (Dec 7, 2022)

No Bayonetta 3 for GotY is disgusting


----------



## Simon (Dec 7, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Kinda got a thread for this already:


Oopsy, searched for one but nothin came up.

I’m staying here you can’t make me leave


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2022)

Simon said:


> *Best Fighting*





Simon said:


> Sifu (Sloclap / Massive Games)




 



Steven said:


> No Bayonetta 3 for GotY is disgusting



Not at all surprising even tho Bayo gained a somewhat respectable number of normie fans.

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2022)

Simon said:


> Oopsy, searched for one but nothin came up.
> 
> I’m staying here you can’t make me leave


I asked Rinoa to merge the threads

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Simon (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not at all surprising even tho Bayo gained a somewhat respectable number of normie fans.


What would you call SIFU then, action??


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2022)

Simon said:


> What would you call SIFU then, action??



Yes. I’d call a beat ‘em up an action game, not a fucking fighting game.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Simon said:


> What would you call SIFU then, action??



Please don't post here while watching the show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> I asked Rinoa to merge the threads



Why can't you do it yourself?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2022)

When's this thing anyway


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Akira (DBZ mangaka and Dragon Quest artist) making art for a Bamco RPG

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why can't you do it yourself?


I didnt know i could

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Simon said:


> What would you call SIFU then, action??


Its very obviously a Beat Em Up (which falls into action) lol


----------



## Steven (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Not at all surprising* even tho Bayo gained a somewhat respectable number of normie fans.


Because its niché?

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Please don't post here while watching the show.


I really hit that soft spot on your skull, you’ve been raw with me for weeks now.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> Its very obviously a Beat Em Up (which falls into action) lol


I haven’t played it, I was under the impression it was a fighting game.


----------



## Simon (Dec 8, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When's this thing anyway



*North America:* 4:30pm PST / 5:30pm MST / 6:30pm CST / 7:30pm EST
*UK/Ire:* 12:30am GMT
*Europe:* 1:30am CET / 2:30am EET
*Asia/Oceania:* 9:30am JST / 8:30am AWST / 11:30am AEDT

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> I didnt know i could


 
Check your PM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Game awards somehow better for weab shit. Probably cuz Geoff's hump daddy is Japanese.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Only thing I'm looking forward to is the GotY part where the orchestra plays Xenoblade 3 music to grace more of the world with its tunes.


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Only thing I'm looking forward to is the GotY part where the orchestra plays Xenoblade 3 music to grace more of the world with its tunes.



ehm


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)

looking forward to seeing jedi survivor gameplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Official stream not running at 60fps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

in 6 minutes


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> in 6 minutes


I expect disappointment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

>opening act

I've been bamboozled

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Dead Cellsvania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Man, literally everyone will do something with Vania except Konami

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I fully expect Bloodstainedvania at this point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

>valiant hearts
>not valiant hearts 2


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Castlevania is dead

long live Castlevania

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

The girl needs to stop telling jokes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

wait where is Jeff ?  

isnt he always hosting?


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

8 mins in and those boomers already need a toilette break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> The girl needs to stop telling jokes



They to pan the camera lower, cuz nice legs and all

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

LMAO MULTIVERSUS BEST FIGHTING GAME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

KOF lost? Pendeja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

As long as it wasn't sifu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Hellboi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

That animation was ass, Jesus.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hellboi


"More like Hell Yeah Boy!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

what the fuck is a LOUD

never heard of those shitters before


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> "More like Hell Yeah Boy!"



Stop disparaging the nice legs lady. She's trying her best. Not a lot of game related companies hire for looks anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Man that janitor more done with life than I'll ever be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> what the fuck is a LOUD
> 
> never heard of those shitters before



Wait, you don't tune out during the winner announcements?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

My boomer ass never even played Among us


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Open this up to Among Us stuff. It's gonna be that kind of show, huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Bowser: Kirby had to deep throat a car to win a GOTY award.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Deejay lesssgooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

2v2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Death by Snu snu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Manon looks delish. What a snack. Oui oui.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

There’s the Dorito Pope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

They're doing the oscars thing highlighting the guests


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait, you don't tune out during the winner announcements?


have it on silent and do more worthwhile things


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Final Fantasy 16 release date leggo

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Jesus Al Pacino looks like death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Al Pacino


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

>Having a hollywood movie actor come up to introduce a videogame thing.

It's going to be that kind of show, huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Al Pacino: slow down the teleprompter you piece of shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Al Pacino thinks this is a 4 hour mob movie and is trying hard to exposit his character's backstory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

What the fuck is this Immortality game anyway?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Dad of boy wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

The dad of boy wins. My feels. 10/10. Goty for the next 100 years boiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mom of Dad of Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Brother of Dad of Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Children from Dad of Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Company of Dad of Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Boss of Dad of Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Al Pacino looking at Christopher Judge like he never saw a black man before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Holy cow, he's still up there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

wrap it up dad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Holy cow, he's still up there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Hurry up Chris, Al Pacino can't stand up for so long. He's like 95 or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Well, I'm gonna make some spam stir fry and some rice. Hopefully he'll be done by the time I am.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Christopher Judge used Sleep Powder, it was Super Effective.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

GODDAMN THIS SPEECH IS MAKING ME UNCOMFORTABLE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Jesus this speech is longer than a God of War cutscene


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

This isn't a speech, the event is loading in the background

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

he wants to make it go longer so people can win more Steam Decks


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Man people are gonna make memes out this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Geoff: blast some music on this guy so he can fuck off of the stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

He was trying to summon Crowbcat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

This speech is gonna be meme'd to hell


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh it’s over now.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

What a GOAT


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Hades II looks sexy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Supergiant games got their winning formula 

Still like Transistor more tbh


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Hades sequel Pog


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Didn't care much for Hades but Hades 2 tho


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

STRAND GAME???


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Bioshock????

Nvm but wish it was


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Just a reminder - when the Disco Elysium devs won an award here a few years ago, they started their acceptance speech by thanking the works of Karl Marx, and were promptly cut off and escorted off stage immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Hades II and you seemingly play as Hestia (?)


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Looks cool, not gonna lie. I love Bioshock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

yooooooooooooooooooooooo

Bayo dlc lets gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Origins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

what is this?????????


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

OMG THIS BAYO GAME LOOKS ADORABLE


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Lidl Bayonetta


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

are they directing this towards kids aswell lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I dunno what this is but I want it in my veins already


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

nice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

piss break


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Give me more Blood On the Snow yeeee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I really hate what GoW has become. It's basically a Sony token for their new cinematic approach


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Kyle Bossman?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Reggie didn't even flinch. He was just ready to call his lawyer.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Bosman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I mean, it can't not be Stray. 

Probably the best artsy fartsy comfy game I've played


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Jessica Henwick one of my top favorite Asian babes


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't give a shit about Indie games come on let's go 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Stray looks cute though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Maybe I shouldn't be bothered that Hollywood types are presenting these instead of vidya industry people since they're probably all sweaty nerds and don't look as good on camera anyways,. But still. I'm bothered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Jessica Henwick one of my top favorite Asian babes



yeah, but she was part of Iron Fist.. Very hard to wash off that shit-stain from someone's career.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Maybe I shouldn't be bothered that Hollywood types are presenting these instead of vidya industry people since they're probably all sweaty nerds and don't look as good on camera anyways,. But still. I'm bothered.



Can probably bring in Voice Actors at least  

Or famous devs


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Generic asf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Who the fuck still plays Destiny?

I am seriously asking.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Muthafuckin Batman?????


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who the fuck still plays Destiny?
> 
> I am seriously asking.


Lol Was about to say Destiny still a thing?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh it's just fucking Shitside Squad


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Man this reminded me of Kevin Conroy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

KEVIN CONROY!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Bloodlusted Batman would be interesting to see tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can probably bring in Voice Actors at least
> 
> Or famous devs


That would be like . . . .the Video Game Awards show celebrating actual Video Games. Can't have that now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Might be worth checking out this game just for Kevin Conroy as Batman one last time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Is this still set in the Arkhamverse? I didn’t have the volume on.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

At first when I saw Harley mock the cutout cardboard of Batman I was ready to blow and go into a rant about how DC has become so sorry ass that it's emblematic that their modern day poster girl tart is shitting all over the memory of the legendary kevin conroy. 

Thankfully it was a tribute actually


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Is this still set in the Arkhamverse? I didn’t have the volume on.


Yes it is. Confirmed.

Could be the perfect segway into a Rocksteady Superman Game if that shit ever still happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Is that the honest trailer guy?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Still milking The Last of Us


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Ms. Nice Legs is back out again


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Damn thought I was on PornHub for a second


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Cup Head Show actually good BTW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Damn thought I was on PornHub for a second



With the amount of prostitution on-screen, you very much are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Damn thought I was on PornHub for a second


I've never visited that site. Why would you compare this to that?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I've never visited that site. Why would you compare this to that?


Try visiting it and go back 3 minutes into the show then you'll know why


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Legacy of Kain?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Nvm fuck all that he just said Final Fantasy XVII


What's more to show? We've had 2 cinematic+gameplay trailers already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow, I am way off


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Ah yes Jedi Survivor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

They're still using the same boring looking guy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

>From the creators of Celeste

How much is your chronic mental illness worth to you?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Super Mario Gameboy on Shrooms?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

She fixed a broken mirror by touching it.

Are you PTSDing yet?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Avatar 3: Tatooine?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Whorespoken

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Forspoken = Woke Elden Ring + FFXV


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Come on man just give me Final Fantasy 16

or better yet Rebirth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Man, western developers really like featuring mediocre looking women in their games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

New Kojima game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

This bitch is a hack


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Death Stranding 2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

It's another Death Stranding LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

The first one wasn't even coherent enough to merit a sequel lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Who the fuck keeps giving this idiot money to make video games?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Sony killed Japan's studio for this?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Damn. The villain design does look sick asf though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

You're now escorting tentacles?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

DS2 looks sick. never played the first


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Geoff Keighley looking forward to hotel sex with Kojima tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Watch out, Geoff gonna suck his dick on stage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who the fuck keeps giving this idiot money to make video games?





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sony killed Japan's studio for this?


Hey, it's not all Sony. Microsoft also recently gave the man money too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Pandemic? Bro it's almost 2023.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Rewriting the future holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Hey, it's not all Sony. Microsoft also recently gave the man money too.



How's this hack getting so many games?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Watch out, Geoff gonna suck his dick on stage.


Crash Bandicoot waiting in the back for his furry balls to get sucked. He’s been flirting with Dorito Pope for the last few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Rewriting the future holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

LMAO like am gonna trust anything from EA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

"He's an actor . . . " 

And that's my cue to mute and switch tabs again


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

GoW Les get it

ORRRR Elden Ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Best Narrative.... FOR WHAT?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Poor Miyazaki man. 

Probably thought he was gonna sweep the show this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Seriously, someone explain to me why the new GoW has such an amazing story?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Poor Miyazaki man.
> 
> Probably thought he was gonna sweep the show this year



Ranni's subquest >>>>


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Xenoblade 3 shits down GoWs throat story wise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Dad beats up a fat piece of shit = BEST STORY EVAH


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Seriously, someone explain to me why the new GoW has such an amazing story?



Connects several focused themes with many different characters/parallels
Connects the mythos with a nuanced interpretation that feels more organic than the actual source material 
Gives a great closure/ending to its characters while juggling a larger cast
Resolving and answering the majority of questions in the previous game. 
Concludes and resolves several major character arcs 

Etc, etc. 

Definitely isn't without its flaws and there are a few problems I had with the story but yeah...those the ones I can think of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Holy shit everyone looks so jacked up LMAOOO


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Almost thought that was Kingdom Hearts in the first few seconds lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ranni's subquest >>>>



Yeah just the general craftsmanship of the Elden Ring lore and how everything interlopes is amazing

So much thematic depth too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Bit a sausage fest no?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

I hope Elden Ring wins art direction


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

EL got the driveby win LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh nice it did


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Are these just like...Geoff's favourite games or the ones he decides on the spot by crowd reaction or which one he likes the most?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Connects several focused themes with many different characters/parallels



Like how a story is supposed to be



Mihawk said:


> Gives a great closure/ending to its characters while juggling a larger cast



Like how a story is supposed to be



Mihawk said:


> Resolving and answering the majority of questions in the previous game.



Like how a sequel is supposed to be



Mihawk said:


> Concludes and resolves several major character arcs



Like how a story is supposed to be



Mihawk said:


> Connects the mythos with a nuanced interpretation that feels more organic than the actual source material



I'm sorry what?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Like how a story is supposed to be
> 
> Like how a story is supposed to be
> 
> ...


For many it surpasses those expectations though.

As a sequel if it elevates from the previous entry while having a driven/impactful plot and characters then it's substantial enough to qualify

Matter of personal opinion of course...



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm sorry what?



Like the birth of Jormugandr, Fenrir, etc.

Can't imagine them showing a cutscene where Atreus literally gives birth to a giant snake from his ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

That Tekken 8 trailer wasn't even a cocktease. That was barely a cock hello.


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Idk y u guys wanted EL to win narrative 

Most players barely know whats going on besides that they gotta kill stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Can't imagine them showing a cutscene where Atreus literally gives birth to a giant snake from his ass



That sounds like better than anything a Sony game ever did tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> Idk y u guys wanted EL to win narrative
> 
> Most players barely know whats going on besides that they gotta kill stuff



Narrative through gameplay and environments. 

People keep forgetting these are video games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

First Super Metroid area > GOW1+2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

This guy's voice does not match his look.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> Idk y u guys wanted EL to win narrative
> 
> Most players barely know whats going on besides that they gotta kill stuff



I think if players have the patience and insight to dig into the world during their play through, there's a lot to unravel that makes the world-building and everything/the lore feels pretty deep.

Like I remember meeting Muriel (the turtle guy) at the church and him talking about Radagon and the Queen and thinking it was some lore stuff. Then actually going to Raya Lucaria and going through the boss, their family lineage, etc.. Plus it's mainly all the stuff in the lore that you learn which serves as build up.

Even the Radahn fight is pretty spectacular since it subverts expectations and upon resolving it you learn so much more about what drives the character, etc.


It's definitely a style of storytelling thats not for everyone, but feels pretty enlightening and rewarding when you unpack it.

It's hard to explain, but there's just a sense of gravitas and a moment of "Ohhhhh so that's what happened" upon discovery and killing those things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Art Direction in the *VIDEO *game awards gets a drive by announcement

But the "muh feels" awards gets a full presentation


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

ah look, its the pretentious garbage award now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Imagine needing a video game to empathize with your peers. What kind of piece of shit upbringing were you part of Hitler?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

I'd pick Elden Ring for GoTY

But I'm sure GoW is gonna win

If their release dates were reversed, ER would've won IMO


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

This Baldur's Gate guy sounds like he's gonna shit himself on stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

dev guy: we're super excited

I look more excited working on my month end security risk reconciliation report

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh yay, an expansion pass trailer for new Fire emblem 

And . . . I'll probably get it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Who brought the middle school dork and who gave her a drink?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Damn I thought it was Female Link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Jenova out here talking about collective energy while he's putting himself to sleep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

No Dorito ad this year, Daddy Kojima finally giving Geoff some spending money like the good whore he is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh shit, who ordered the goth hooker?


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

why is it so hard for Blizzshit to show gameplay for any of their half baked games

do they actually have that little confidence themselves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

halsey's performance was cut short cos of Judge. fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

thank you Mr. Ludwig


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Nibel didn't even get the content creator win LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

How the fuck Legend of Zelda won

Didn't even know it was coming out till a week ago


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> How the fuck Legend of Zelda won


because its Zelda and the sequel to one of the all time greatest games



Mihawk said:


> Didn't even know it was coming out till a week ago


thats on you king


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Audio Design


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Fuck man, this is awkward


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Niceeeee Baeeeeyonetta


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Bowser accepting the Bayo award. Man I think it's a full fledged first party game now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> Audio Design


what, you don't have ears?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bowser accepting the Bayo award. Man I think it's a full fledged first party game now.


always has been


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

New Tales?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bowser accepting the Bayo award. Man I think it's a full fledged first party game now.


Suprised they haven't full on bought the IP from Sega yet. 
It being an unofficial first party Nintendo series does kind of give it an allure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Ew


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Why do I remember that looking way better in the past?


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Platinum are turning into Bayonetta development slaves

its Retro with Metroid all over again

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Wow now this looks interesting


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

new trailer pog


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Can someone Peele him off the stage?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Almost thought Keegan was gonna make a dick joke about Toad’s head for a sec.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

JayK said:


> Platinum are turning into Bayonetta development slaves
> 
> its Retro with Metroid all over again



What the fuck are you on about now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)

XENOBLADE ROBBED


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Elden Ring should win this lol


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

GoW gonna take all the awards tonight


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Sony must be proud of themselves paying big bucks for all those awards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I really hate what GoW and Sony has become


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## El Hit (Dec 8, 2022)

That mediocre ost winning Is bullshit.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Xebec said:


> XENOBLADE ROBBED


Why are you watching this garbage with hope and optimism?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> GoW gonna take all the awards tonight



I love it  

DOMINATE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> GoW gonna take all the awards tonight



It's a GOTY-bait game 

Dad + Kid + Feels + Cinematic over the shoulder = you get the goty win


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Is that Roger Clark?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

They're gonna make us watch the whole thing before FF16


----------



## El Hit (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a GOTY-bait game
> 
> Dad + Kid + Feels + Cinematic over the shoulder = you get the goty win


Gameplay was so boring to me, I dropped It    im seething.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Its a repeat of 2018


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're gonna make us watch the whole thing before FF16


Smfh


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Geoff is actually pissed that Judge's speech cut his interview time with Kojima

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Fuck the Oscars making a cameo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Crash 5 lessgooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

It's not Crash 5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crash 5 lessgooooo


You were saying?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Stop making Crash Bash a thing, it was and never will be a thing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

The long rumored "Wumpa League" that was supposedly axed. Now bring me Spyro 4.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

What the fuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Is that a Wonder Woman purse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is that a Wonder Woman purse?


Captain Marvel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Captain Marvel.



Fuck me, that's worse.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really hate what GoW and Sony has become



Yeah I agree with you now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

This looks like an interesting dark souls clone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Mr. Blonde?


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This looks like an interesting dark souls clone


I think it's a remake from the game of the same name that came out a few years ago. 

The original was pretty subpar mediocre Darksiders/DS wannabe. 

Maybe this one will be better

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

>90s Florida

I'm listening


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)

ROBBED AGAIN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

ER getting another driveby win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Genshin Impact fans strongest apparently


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Bro Elden Ring didn't even get a speech..?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

I hate GoW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

yeah guys, Stray is totally better than Neon White xd


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Ragnarok is going to win GOTY at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

People here still think this shit goes by merit


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Finally FF16 after the break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

There's the doritos ad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Jackpot! 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

There’s one award GoW didn’t win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

There's the pity EL speech


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

FUCK YEAH MIYAZAKI!!!!!


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Maaaaan ER should be winning so much more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

ER devs: we take sales from that ugly redhead game. Banzai. Japan number one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Yooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

What the fuck is this? LMAO


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

armored core plz?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

This Sandworld?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Armored Core


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

HOLY SHIT LETS FUCKIN GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NO MORE SOULS SHIT FUCK THAT SHIT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Holy Shit Future Souls?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm crying holy shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Never played AC but am happy for the fanbase


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I'm crying holy shit



Go make the thread Habibi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

I wonder how its gona sell based purely on souls hype


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

FF16 legooooo


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

FUcking Finally


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Finally!


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Yoshida > > > > > > Kojima


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Yoshi Please


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

give us that Heavensward


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Party members lets goooooo


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Man that OST is still banging


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

music is fucking insane


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

sounds so similar to XIV


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Play as the Summon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

>June

Okay, good shit


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

absolutely insane


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

Not available on other platforms until when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Everyone taking a dig at the Kratos VA


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Josef's hairs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

dont let Soy of War took take GotY away from ER

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Love that the music sheet is called "GOTY 2022"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

alrighty, I heard what I wanted to hear - the Xenoblade bit by the orchestra. Later nerds.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont let Soy of War took take GotY away from ER


Dread it, run from it, destiny still arrives all the same.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Stray won


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

deserved

fuck Sony


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)

thank fuck


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh it actually lost, shocking actually


----------



## El Hit (Dec 8, 2022)

A huevo putoooooos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

SO WELL DESERVED


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Anime wins again!


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 8, 2022)

ELDEN RING WON LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Not even Miyazaki could believe it


----------



## Xebec (Dec 8, 2022)

Would have been better if GoW's shitty OST didn't rob XB3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

AMBITION


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

What??????????????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Who was that kid?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

SECURITY!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who was that kid?


Yeah seriously


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

Lmao what was that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Did he nominate the award for Bill Clinton?


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 8, 2022)

Elden Ring won. Everything is as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

I didn't expect it to win due to how the GOTY shows really are, but hey even tho I love Bayo and loved Bayo 3. ER is undisputedly the best game this year.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

"Miyazaki got invaded" LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Horizon didn't win a single award


----------



## JayK (Dec 8, 2022)

Horizon won nothing

the world is in balance


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Wtf was that ending???


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 8, 2022)

I just came back - holy cow, Chris Judge still giving his acceptance speech!


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Was he not with them??


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Karma said:


> Was he not with them??


Looked like security swarmed him quick


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Looked like security swarmed him quick


Wait, he actually didn’t have anything to do with them?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wait, he actually didn’t have anything to do with them?


not to sound judgemental, but I was kinda wondering who that white boy was among Miyazaki's entourage.


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

A new all time classic moment in vidya

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

I can't believe TGA had a Kanye Taylor moment.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 8, 2022)

10/13 right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

"Reformed Unorthodox Rabbi Bill Clinton"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Don't fuck with Geoff.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)

That shit was funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 8, 2022)

"Ehhh my turn...I want to thank everybody and say that...I think I want to nominate this award to my reformed orthodox rabbii Bill Clinton thank you everybody.."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

fucking zoomers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 8, 2022)

Geoff wanted his awards show to be like the Oscars. Instead it became like the Grammys. What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)

Guys, I think that was @Simon

Reactions: Jackpot! 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 8, 2022)

Judge is probably grateful for the kid for stealing his thunder


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

If thats what happend to the kid i cant imagine what he did to Judge


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2022)

Geoff will personally strangle you if you mess with his show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karma (Dec 8, 2022)

Unsicking this

I'll make a Arcade GOAT thread tomorrow


----------



## Juan (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

Its pretty funny, but also unacceptable

Some random dude was on stage with Miyazaki for a long ass time. Security better by tighter going forward.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2022)

Miyazaki to Santa Monica, Guerilla Games and the entire Game Awards.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> Its pretty funny, but also unacceptable
> 
> Some random dude was on stage with Miyazaki for a long ass time. Security better by tighter going forward.


It didn't help that everyone on stage seemed totally unbothered by what was happening. I couldn't even tell he wasn't supposed to be there until he started talking.


----------



## teddy (Dec 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horizon didn't win a single award


How long until one of the devs start crying about elden ring again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Horizon didn't win a single award



A well deserved win for reality indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Simon (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2022)

my reaction to the elden ring win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2022)

Ended up having family time during this and reading the thread is a fucking insanity orgy. This show breaks people


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2022)

Bayonetta DLC what


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> I'll make a Arcade GOAT thread tomorrow



I was planning to do my yearly one if that's okay with you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was planning to do my yearly one if that's okay with you


Sure, go ahead

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> Sure, go ahead



Habibi Amigo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 9, 2022)

I don’t think Bill Clinton’s been this much of a meme since he got sucked off by his secretary in the Oval Office.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol



What the fuck? Who the fuck asked?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 9, 2022)

Listen, Bill did not have sexual relations with Melania. Let it go guys.


----------



## LordButtocks (Dec 9, 2022)

Crazy how the worst Soulsborne is their biggest success, reminds me of Dragon Age Inquisition in that way.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 9, 2022)

LordButtocks said:


> Crazy how the worst Soulsborne is their biggest success, reminds me of Dragon Age Inquisition in that way.



You like Dark Souls 2 and Demon’s Souls better than Elden Ring?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Dec 9, 2022)

Karma said:


> Its pretty funny, but also unacceptable
> 
> Some random dude was on stage with Miyazaki for a long ass time. Security better by tighter going forward.


Straight up could have merk someone live. Lax af security.


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 9, 2022)

Legends say Judge is still giving his speech...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LordButtocks (Dec 10, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> You like Dark Souls 2 and Demon’s Souls better than Elden Ring?


Never played Demon’s souls but I’ve never heard the problems I have with Elden Ring levied at it. Dark souls 2 with dlcs is better.

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2022)

We still hating Dark Souls 2 in 2023? Grow up 

Game had it's problems but it's still top tier. Elden Ring was Dark Souls 2 2.0 anyway


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 10, 2022)

The World said:


> Elden Ring was Dark Souls 2 2.0 anyway



So…it was Dark Souls 3 then?


----------

